# Info About CMH



## Doctor Z (Sep 10, 2015)

Hey guys!! Just wanted to share some information about CMH admissions 2015. CMH from 2015 and onwards is not going to count UHS entry test. They will offer admissions on the basis of their college aptitude test. So those students who couldnt score high in MCAT still have a chance in CMH and shifa medical college. So giddy up mates


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

Doctor Z said:


> Hey guys!! Just wanted to share some information about CMH admissions 2015. CMH from 2015 and onwards is not going to count UHS entry test. They will offer admissions on the basis of their college aptitude test. So those students who couldnt score high in MCAT still have a chance in CMH and shifa medical college. So giddy up mates


Source?? and will they still be accepting SAT II scores?


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

Doctor Z said:


> Hey guys!! Just wanted to share some information about CMH admissions 2015. CMH from 2015 and onwards is not going to count UHS entry test. They will offer admissions on the basis of their college aptitude test. So those students who couldnt score high in MCAT still have a chance in CMH and shifa medical college. So giddy up mates


How to prepare for this aptitude test?


----------



## Doctor Z (Sep 10, 2015)

DrDee said:


> Source?? and will they still be accepting SAT II scores?


I have applied there. A friend told me so i called them to comfirm. For your satisfaction feel free to call them.
Yeah sat II scores are acceptable.

- - - Updated - - -



baby doll said:


> How to prepare for this aptitude test?


Not sure as its also my first time.But i think fsc books cover most of the syllabus. For english sat books may prove helpful.


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Doctor Z said:


> I have applied there.


You have applied there? Meaning, admissions for CMH are open?


----------



## Doctor Z (Sep 10, 2015)

Feline said:


> You have applied there? Meaning, admissions for CMH are open?


Lmao sorry i meant im looking forward to apply there. Ive applied to bunch of med colleges so just got mixed


----------



## sanaafzal09 (Sep 9, 2015)

Shoul I Apply, I have Very Low Score in MCAT?


----------



## Doctor Z (Sep 10, 2015)

sanaafzal09 said:


> Shoul I Apply, I have Very Low Score in MCAT?


I would say yes cz its your last chance. But the condition is gou have to work really hard. And i mean it


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

But if they aren't affiliated with the UHS, doesn't that lower the value of their degree?


----------



## Doctor Z (Sep 10, 2015)

armourlessknight said:


> But if they aren't affiliated with the UHS, doesn't that lower the value of their degree?


It is affliated to uhs and pmdc both. Just chill

_Affiliations: UHS, CPSP, PMDC, ECFMG_

*Source : wikipedia*


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

I went to CMH personally, a few days ago. They were still tentative on their test and SAT scores. However, one thing that they confirmed was they are not affiliated with UHS. 

Yes, UHS still has it listed on their website, but they will not update their website until the 15th because CMH will confirm everything then. 

Source: CMH admission office.


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

What about fmdc test? Only 40 seats for punjab? Should apply there.?


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Doctor Z said:


> Lmao sorry i meant im looking forward to apply there. Ive applied to bunch of med colleges so just got mixed


That's alright. 

Does that bunch include Al Nafees? If so, then aren't you worried that it's result will come out earlier than CMH's and you might have to turn down their admission if you get in, just in case your name also comes out in CMH's merit list?



armourlessknight said:


> I went to CMH personally, a few days ago. They were still tentative on their test and SAT scores. However, one thing that they confirmed was they are not affiliated with UHS.
> 
> Yes, UHS still has it listed on their website, but they will not update their website until the 15th because CMH will confirm everything then.
> 
> Source: CMH admission office.


15th October? Or September? 

If UHS isn't affiliated with CMH anymore, then which university is CMH affiliated with or will be affiliated with? 

I mean, which university's degree will CMH award to it's students?


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

15th September. Also, they said they'll confirm everything else; other affiliations and such, on the 15th of September. (Or when the prospectus will be available).


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

Feline said:


> 15th October? Or September?
> 
> If UHS isn't affiliated with CMH anymore, then which university is CMH affiliated with or will be affiliated with?
> 
> I mean, which university's degree will CMH award to it's students?


Well it was going to get affiliated with National University of Medical Sciences but I didn't expect it to happen this soon... :?


----------



## Doctor Z (Sep 10, 2015)

Feline said:


> That's alright.
> 
> Does that bunch include Al Nafees? If so, then aren't you worried that it's result will come out earlier than CMH's and you might have to turn down their admission if you get in, just in case your name also comes out in CMH's merit list?


i havent applied in it.


----------



## Futuresurgeon (Sep 9, 2015)

armourlessknight said:


> I went to CMH personally, a few days ago. They were still tentative on their test and SAT scores. However, one thing that they confirmed was they are not affiliated with UHS.
> 
> Yes, UHS still has it listed on their website, but they will not update their website until the 15th because CMH will confirm everything then.
> 
> Source: CMH admission office.


When is their aptitude test? And is this actually true?


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

armourlessknight said:


> 15th September. Also, they said they'll confirm everything else; other affiliations and such, on the 15th of September. (Or when the prospectus will be available).


Oh, okay. Thanks.



DrDee said:


> Well it was going to get affiliated with National University of Medical Sciences but I didn't expect it to happen this soon... :?


Wherever is this university? I have never heard of such a university in Pakistan.

There is a 'National University of Medical Sciences' in Spain...but, it's ...abroad..and Pakistani universities give ...Pakistani degrees..right?



Doctor Z said:


> i havent applied in it.


Nevermind then.


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Feline said:


> Oh, okay. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard it is going to be affilated with nust islamabad as amc rwp


----------



## Disprin (Sep 10, 2015)

husnain1 said:


> I heard it is going to be affilated with nust islamabad as amc rwp


I heard that it was going to be affiliated with NUMS 

- - - Updated - - -

Not sure though, since it would take a lot of time to construct that university. That is if at all it is constructed.


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Yep. The guy at the admission office said something like that. What is NUMS anyways?


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

husnain1 said:


> I heard it is going to be affilated with nust islamabad as amc rwp


Really? It would be marvelous if CMH gets affiliated with NUST!



Disprin said:


> I heard that it was going to be affiliated with NUMS
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Not sure though, since it would take a lot of time to construct that university. That is if at all it is constructed.



Yea. So this, 'NUMS' might not be the one. Since, CMH will have to give degrees every year, and they can't give degrees of a university which is under construction. At least, I think they can't.


----------



## Doctor Z (Sep 10, 2015)

Nust has its own medical college now and amc will be affiliated with nums. Tho not confirmed about cmh
and cmh admissions will be open from 5 oct


----------



## Disprin (Sep 10, 2015)

Feline said:


> Really? It would be marvelous if CMH gets affiliated with NUST!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, they can't.

- - - Updated - - -



Doctor Z said:


> Nust has its own medical college now and amc will be affiliated with nums. Tho not confirmed about cmh
> and cmh admissions will be open from 5 oct


I didn't know that NUST had their own medical college. :!:
Has it been constructed? Where is it located and what is it called? And what hospitals would be attached to it? Lol too many questions Hope so that someone could answer. But I didn't find anything about their college on the internet.


----------



## sniper-at-2oclock (Sep 9, 2015)

Ok so that's great news if they are taking their own test. NUMS( national university of medical sciences)(do not confuse with nust) is going to be a university, my brother is in amc he told me that amc,cmh lahore and cmh quetta will be its constituent colleges. He said that the national assembly has passed the bill for the uni and primeminister has to sign it or something like that. But i didnt think it would be this quick. Amc is currently affiliated with nust, nust is going to construct it's own medical college at H12 campus but that's only in the construction phase . So lets hope cmh lahore takes its test and give it full 50% weightage. The only bummer is that the sat based students increased admission merit to high 80ies i think 86% ( confirm it ) last year. Fsc students like me have a disadvantage here. Lets hope they make an easier test as compared to sat2 so we can raise our aggregates. Cheers !


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

sniper-at-2oclock said:


> Ok so that's great news if they are taking their own test. NUMS( national university of medical sciences)(do not confuse with nust) is going to be a university, my brother is in amc he told me that amc,cmh lahore and cmh quetta will be its constituent colleges. He said that the national assembly has passed the bill for the uni and primeminister has to sign it or something like that. But i didnt think it would be this quick. Amc is currently affiliated with nust, nust is going to construct it's own medical college at H12 campus but that's only in the construction phase . So lets hope cmh lahore takes its test and give it full 50% weightage. The only bummer is that the sat based students increased admission merit to high 80ies i think 86% ( confirm it ) last year. Fsc students like me have a disadvantage here. Lets hope they make an easier test as compared to sat2 so we can raise our aggregates. Cheers !


What will happen to the NUST candidates in AMC while NUST builds their new college? Will they get the new NUMS degree or will the NUST candidates continue to get NUST degrees?

Does your brother know when the NUST medical college will be completed? Like, near or far future?





Apart from this, can someone please tell me the closing merit last year for CMH? Local seats? SAT-based National and International seats?


----------



## sniper-at-2oclock (Sep 9, 2015)

Feline said:


> What will happen to the NUST candidates in AMC while NUST builds their new college? Will they get the new NUMS degree or will the NUST candidates continue to get NUST degrees?
> 
> Does your brother know when the NUST medical college will be completed? Like, near or far future?
> 
> ...


As i said its in the construction phase and you know medical college buildings are huge so it would take a lot of time ( expect in 2018). Yes amc students will get NUST degrees. Currently all categories get nust degree. But when the NUMS will be created then Medical Cadets and Paying Cadets would get NUMS degree. Actually while we are at it let me tell you the whole story. AMC was created by army and got affiliated with NUST but as you know NUST mostly focuses on it's engineering branches more than its medical college amc and doesnt provide sufficient funds to amc ( more importantly amc didnt get more international recognition as nust didnt give it its due share in giving it means to international accredition)You must have heard em saying during NET we are ranked blah blah top 300, thats only engineering side. Therefore amc decided with army to make own university. As it is a requirement for medical university to have atleast 2 medschools affiliated with , so they added cmh lahore and cmh quetta and all the 20plus millitary hospital with it ( its easy cuz army made them all). Plus this took a fast pace because nust decided to make its own college plus its own hospital ( yup when nust decides to build its own medschool its gonna be a big one ) . Good for premeds. Not us living in 2k15.


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

Doctor Z said:


> Hey guys!! Just wanted to share some information about CMH admissions 2015. CMH from 2015 and onwards is not going to count UHS entry test. They will offer admissions on the basis of their college aptitude test. So those students who couldnt score high in MCAT still have a chance in CMH and shifa medical college. So giddy up mates


Will they accept sat


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

sniper-at-2oclock said:


> As i said its in the construction phase and you know medical college buildings are huge so it would take a lot of time ( expect in 2018). Yes amc students will get NUST degrees. Currently all categories get nust degree. But when the NUMS will be created then Medical Cadets and Paying Cadets would get NUMS degree. Actually while we are at it let me tell you the whole story. AMC was created by army and got affiliated with NUST but as you know NUST mostly focuses on it's engineering branches more than its medical college amc and doesnt provide sufficient funds to amc ( more importantly amc didnt get more international recognition as nust didnt give it its due share in giving it means to international accredition)You must have heard em saying during NET we are ranked blah blah top 300, thats only engineering side. Therefore amc decided with army to make own university. As it is a requirement for medical university to have atleast 2 medschools affiliated with , so they added cmh lahore and cmh quetta and all the 20plus millitary hospital with it ( its easy cuz army made them all). Plus this took a fast pace because nust decided to make its own college plus its own hospital ( yup when nust decides to build its own medschool its gonna be a big one ) . Good for premeds. Not us living in 2k15.



How sad. Poor AMC. Glad that they are finally going to have their own university, which will look after their interests and needs properly. Not to mention that after they're done with their university it will be a superb institution.

What a pity that, if we do get in AMC through NUST, we might only get to study in the new medical college in NUST for only a year or two. Lucky premeds.


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

Somebody plz tell us about their aptitude test? What typ of test nd syllabus?


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

It's 20th September now.

Still waiting for CMH to update their website..


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

I heard from the Grapevine that CMH Multan is also ready and going to offer admissions this year also. Does anyone have any info on that?


----------



## Atta (Aug 18, 2015)

Guys how much sat score is required for admission in cmh lahore (Mbbs)


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

At least 1950+ out of 2400.


----------



## Atta (Aug 18, 2015)

You are a student of cmh or what .....have u given sat


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Neither. I've looked at last years merit list. Most students got in on SAT II basis and all of them had 1950+


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

armourlessknight said:


> Neither. I've looked at last years merit list. Most students got in on SAT II basis and all of them had 1950+


Last year's merit list? As in, 2014-2015?

CMH, on their website have the 2013-2014 lists....


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

https://edublogpk.files.wordpress.com/2014/11/mbbs-local.pdf

Here you go.


----------



## eishaf (Oct 7, 2015)

the last students in this list have very low agregate. last student has 26 percent merit. but i have heard that cmh merit is above 80. what is it? does it means that a student with 26 percent agregate can get admission in cmh? please help!


----------



## Atta (Aug 18, 2015)

cmh lahore has 93 local seats so only the top 93 get in


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

The list includes army cadets as well and BDS.


----------



## Amna4465 (Oct 4, 2015)

When are d adm fr cmh opening?


----------



## Atta (Aug 18, 2015)

probably in november ...CMH-LAHORE MEDICAL COLLEGE


----------



## Momina99 (Aug 31, 2015)

is cmh test based on whole fsc or on mcat syllabus?


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

Prospectus is available now......who is going to attend orientation session on 12th oct??


----------



## Momina99 (Aug 31, 2015)

Are you sure they are available?


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

Yeah..


----------



## futuredentist (Oct 10, 2015)

*Correct Info*

i called summit bank on this friday and the prospectus will be available form monday 12th oct
and i also talked to col zafar who is the head of admissions in cmh and he said that sat 2 and mcat is acceptable this year
you guys can go check out the selection criteria on their website yourself
plus i needed some help
i have and aggregate of 85 including my sat 2 score as i had like really low in mcat like 40 %
so can i ge into cmh bds program ?
and how to submit the prospectus online ?
please and thank you.


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

I called them a few days ago they said prospectus will b available from 8th oct...may b they have changed their plan :/

- - - Updated - - -

Whats the relative percentage of uhs mcat and cmh test??


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

It says on their website that the relative percentage of the NUMS test and MCAT is as yet, undecided.


----------



## futuredentist (Oct 10, 2015)

im applying on the basis of sat 2
but the weightage is as follows 
f.sc/a level 40%
matric/o level 10%
uhs/nums 50%
OR
sat 2 50%
im applying on the basis of sat 2
thank god cmh offers that to locals


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

futuredentist said:


> im applying on the basis of sat 2
> but the weightage is as follows
> f.sc/a level 40%
> matric/o level 10%
> ...


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

futuredentist said:


> im applying on the basis of sat 2
> but the weightage is as follows
> f.sc/a level 40%
> matric/o level 10%
> ...


dont you mean uhs+nums=50%


----------



## futuredentist (Oct 10, 2015)

the thing is i wont be practicing in pakistan
and from what ive heard NBDE is alot easier than USMLE
so yeah
sorry if i dont have the correct info
btw whats the agregrate approx of bds this year ?
i have 85% with sat 2
is it enough ?

- - - Updated - - -

yeah so sorry my fault
thanks for the correction


----------



## futuredentist (Oct 10, 2015)

*CMH Prospectus*

So i have some news today, i called summit bank again and now they are saying that the prospectus will be available on the 14th oct, what is wrong with these people,like do they even have any ethics ?
anyone else called summit bank or cmh to confirm date of prospectus ?


----------



## seritonin (Oct 10, 2015)

Please when the dates are confirmes do inform here ..... because they aint even mentioning it on their website!!!


----------



## Momina99 (Aug 31, 2015)

I got the prospectus today from cmh office. Last day to submit is 5th November


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

You can get the prospectus from the college as the guy in the orientation said that for some reason summit bank hasn't received them yet, last years bds merit was around 80% so dont worry you will get in easily

- - - Updated - - -

Last year merit was around 80% so you will easily get in , prospectus are available from cmh as summit bank hasnt received them yet.


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

What was the merit for mbbs?


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

baby doll said:


> What was the merit for mbbs?




Around 84 ,mbbs merit is difficult to predict as its first priority of everyone but i even heard it dropped to 82 but it could be a rumou


----------



## futuredentist (Oct 10, 2015)

Guys,prospectus is available from cmh !!!
and is anyone else having trouble in filling the form ?
mine is not proceeding :/


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

futuredentist said:


> Guys,prospectus is available from cmh !!!
> and is anyone else having trouble in filling the form ?
> mine is not proceeding :/



I Attended the orientation and i'm sure it was mentioned that forms can be filled from 31 -5 , may be thats why you cant proceed online, as by law they are not supposed to start admission before 31, but you can call the office


----------



## futuredentist (Oct 10, 2015)

I know that, but i talked to col zafar yesterday, and he said that the forms online can be filled anytime.
Did you fill yours yet?
Or are you going to wait till 31 ?
Whenever i click save
My webpage just goes blank :/


----------



## Fester (Sep 5, 2014)

I needed to ask do we have to send our SAT scores via College Board To CMH Lahore or do we have to simply upload the scanned copy of our SAT scores. Some help will be much appreciated.


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

Fester said:


> I needed to ask do we have to send our SAT scores via College Board To CMH Lahore or do we have to simply upload the scanned copy of our SAT scores. Some help will be much appreciated.



Simply a scanned copy and when online just put your scores, if you are selected only then they may ask you to send sat scores through collegeboard, as on orientation day they said as they didnt want to receive thousands of scores they will just ask the selected candidates to send scorea

- - - Updated - - -

I will apply after the government lists are displayed , cmh said they can help you if your not able to fill in the form ,you just need to take your prospectus and paperwork thats if you have the time and energy for the hassle


----------



## futuredentist (Oct 10, 2015)

alright, so first of all,the problem about the online registration is resolved, however the roll no slips can only be printed from 31 and onwards till 5th nov
as for the SAT score, click on 'view scores' on the collegeboard website and just print your scores. take them with you on the day of admission. Please confirm this with col zafar and please post the response here 
COL ZAFAR KHURSHID : 03225006644

- - - Updated - - -

SAT scores can't be sent via collegeboard as CMH is not registered with them as i tried.


----------



## seritonin (Oct 10, 2015)

What was last year's closing merit ????? ..... and what are your predictions for this year :/ ?? I am a bit worried .... as the merit goes way too high when sat scores are also considered!!!!


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

anyone else applying in cmh with fsc but without sat?


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

seritonin said:


> What was last year's closing merit ????? ..... and what are your predictions for this year :/ ?? I am a bit worried .... as the merit goes way too high when sat scores are also considered!!!!


Not too sure but i think it will be around 84, students with reasonable mcat scores have an edge because they can apply to other private medical schools which are equally good aswel


----------



## seritonin (Oct 10, 2015)

hmalik said:


> seritonin said:
> 
> 
> > What was last year's closing merit ????? ..... and what are your predictions for this year :/ ?? I am a bit worried .... as the merit goes way too high when sat scores are also considered!!!!
> ...


You are applying on sat base?


----------



## razamalik (Sep 18, 2015)

What would be the weightage of nums.?Have they said anything regarding this?


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

The form is not being saved????


----------



## seritonin (Oct 10, 2015)

razamalik said:


> What would be the weightage of nums.?Have they said anything regarding this?


They've said uhs+nums = 50% (relative wieghtage will be decided later)


----------



## MuhammadAmmar (May 16, 2014)

can you guys tell me how can i prepare nums test, any suggestion??


----------



## seritonin (Oct 10, 2015)

MuhammadAmmar said:


> can you guys tell me how can i prepare nums test, any suggestion??


They havent mentioned much on their website .... just that the test comprises of 5 sections which are most prolly bio phy chem eng and maths and a total of 100 mcqs ...
So to be on the safe side it would b easier if u learn the mcat portion thoroughly and revise the leftover fsc!! I think that would b a better strategic approach!!


----------



## futuredentist (Oct 10, 2015)

The form is being saved,however it can be printed from 31 oct
if youre having issues go to cmh and fix the problem,and also sat scores cannot be sent via collegeboard as it is not registered with cmh and on the day of interview just take the printed copy of sat scores an all other docs.


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

futuredentist said:


> The form is being saved,however it can be printed from 31 oct
> if youre having issues go to cmh and fix the problem,and also sat scores cannot be sent via collegeboard as it is not registered with cmh and on the day of interview just take the printed copy of sat scores an all other docs.


but mine is not being saved


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

seritonin said:


> They havent mentioned much on their website .... just that the test comprises of 5 sections which are most prolly bio phy chem eng and maths and a total of 100 mcqs ...
> So to be on the safe side it would b easier if u learn the mcat portion thoroughly and revise the leftover fsc!! I think that would b a better strategic approach!!


No maths but there is a section called apptitude God knows what that can be but that is what we were told at the orientation


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

Are you lot applying to Cmh on the basis of SAT or nums entry test+uhs?


----------



## futuredentist (Oct 10, 2015)

AhmadT said:


> but mine is not being saved


go to cmh then, i had the same problem but the it guy fixed it or go on the 31st and fill it by hand, btw when you click save does your page go blank or give the error 500/505 ?


----------



## essay13 (Mar 26, 2015)

CMH has its own test? And if you apply by SAT then you dont have to give the test? And do you know which is the last SAT i can give which is accepted by CMH?


----------



## seritonin (Oct 10, 2015)

essay13 said:


> CMH has its own test? And if you apply by SAT then you dont have to give the test? And do you know which is the last SAT i can give which is accepted by CMH?


Yes cmh has its own test ... and its mandatory to give the test and the mcat test also even if u r applying on SAT base..and i have no idea about the last date of SAT which could b given :/


----------



## seritonin (Oct 10, 2015)

hmalik said:


> seritonin said:
> 
> 
> > They havent mentioned much on their website .... just that the test comprises of 5 sections which are most prolly bio phy chem eng and maths and a total of 100 mcqs ...
> ...


Ohhh ... anything else which we should know was told in the orientation??? Cause i dint attend it :/


----------



## futuredentist (Oct 10, 2015)

SAT test is valid for two years, open the site people


----------



## seritonin (Oct 10, 2015)

futuredentist said:


> SAT test is valid for two years, open the site people


Yeap its balid for 2 years!


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

futuredentist said:


> go to cmh then, i had the same problem but the it guy fixed it or go on the 31st and fill it by hand, btw when you click save does your page go blank or give the error 500/505 ?


it worked now


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

seritonin said:


> Ohhh ... anything else which we should know was told in the orientation??? Cause i dint attend it :/



The brigadier was very vague about the nums test he was like it will be from fsc and A level and everything that you have ever studied , i hope nums test is not some back door test to grace some students , i hope army will not fiddle with this nums test


----------



## futuredentist (Oct 10, 2015)

AhmadT said:


> it worked now


you can save now and are assigned roll number but you can't print before 31st oct
am i right ?


----------



## Momina99 (Aug 31, 2015)

Do we have to fill online and submit hard copies too?


----------



## seritonin (Oct 10, 2015)

Momina99 said:


> Do we have to fill online and submit hard copies too?


Either one ... not both


----------



## seritonin (Oct 10, 2015)

Till when are the prospectus available????


----------



## Mehr5656 (Oct 10, 2015)

Hello guys I need a little help regarding application procedure for CMH. 
How do I get the application form and submit it. 
Also, I wanted to know are they going to ask for MCAT score as some of the people here are saying they are no longer affiliated with UHS and will not be taking their scores. So does this mean it solely depends on NUMS entry test?


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

futuredentist said:


> you can save now and are assigned roll number but you can't print before 31st oct
> am i right ?


yes


----------



## futuredentist (Oct 10, 2015)

Mehr5656 said:


> Hello guys I need a little help regarding application procedure for CMH.
> How do I get the application form and submit it.
> Also, I wanted to know are they going to ask for MCAT score as some of the people here are saying they are no longer affiliated with UHS and will not be taking their scores. So does this mean it solely depends on NUMS entry test?


cmh might not be affiliated with uhs anymore,but mcat is still mandatory and it still is accepting the mcat scores,open the site


----------



## seritonin (Oct 10, 2015)

futuredentist said:


> Mehr5656 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys I need a little help regarding application procedure for CMH.
> ...


Do u have any idea till when are the prospectus available?


----------



## Wajeeha Noor (May 27, 2014)

Has anyone given the CMH aptitude test? If yes please share your experience.


----------



## futuredentist (Oct 10, 2015)

seritonin said:


> Do u have any idea till when are the prospectus available?


prospectus were available from the 12th oct and i think they will be available till the 4th as admissions close on the 5th 
im not sure when they close tho. summit bank does not know anything,get the prospectus from cmh bookstore, each is for RS 6000


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

How to fill online form? Is there any serial no. On prospectus like fmh's or something else???


----------



## futuredentist (Oct 10, 2015)

there is an arn number on the front page of the prospectus
put that into the cmh form on their website
the form is a red colored link on the websites front page


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanx....can form be submitted online now or after 30 oct??


----------



## futuredentist (Oct 10, 2015)

baby doll said:


> Thanx....can form be submitted online now or after 30 oct??


you can flll the form and save, but cant print before 31 oct
save for the first time,it will assign you a roll no and a green text will appear telling you that you cn print from the 31 oct


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

So If you apply in CMH and give its aptitude test, you are giving general NUMS test for admission in 3 colleges?


----------



## futuredentist (Oct 10, 2015)

no i don't think so ? 
not sure though


----------



## Mehr5656 (Oct 10, 2015)

What is the Weightage of the NUMS test guys?


----------

